# Birch Trim



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

I know it's not supposedly available in US (other than by aftermarket self-install), although it is in Canada.

Have you had any success in putting in the birch trim code instead of the myrtle on the 3 series cars? 

I ask because a couple of folks have said they've been able to do this.

Thanks, and thanks for all your great work for the BMW community!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> *I know it's not supposedly available in US (other than by aftermarket self-install), although it is in Canada.
> 
> Have you had any success in putting in the birch trim code instead of the myrtle on the 3 series cars?
> 
> *


You know, I'm pretty confident that the birch trim is
not available as a "special order item"...

Unfortunately, we can't even get them to do
something as simple as substituting the aluminum/titanium
trim for the myrtle wood...



I really wish that they would let us "have it our way"
here in the U.S.A...

Thanks for your support, btw. I really appreciate it!


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> *I ask because a couple of folks have said they've been able to do this.*


Gary was able to swing it through a side arrangement with a German dealer. The hitch is that you have to take European delivery. Other than that, it's after market at 2x the cost.

See: Gary's site


----------



## Civi330i (Aug 6, 2002)

*Birch trim*

Steve at Eurobuyers.com can get it for you at a reasonable price!


----------



## JeffreySB (Oct 9, 2002)

wow $800 :yikes: 

maybe i should get my buddy in canada to get one for me instead.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

my next will have alum..if I cant get it...then no BMW


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

Anyone know where you can get wood trim kits for a 530i? I love the birch, but can't seem to find it for a 5er.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

for 5er wood trim, I only know of four choices:
Vavona (available in USA), walnut (ditto), Bruyere Club (M5 option) and burgundy maple (haven't seen this one, but it is listed as an option in Germany.)

Then there are the Individual choices. I suspect those would end up being very pricey, if you could even get them. I count five choices: Anthracite birch, olive maple, chestnut maple, Arizona sun maple and natural poplar.

My advice: www.eurobuyers.com and see what Steve Diamond can do for you. I know he has gotten Individual wood trim before (Anthracite Birch.) He has some good connections, I think.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

JeffreySB

The kit price is $400.00 for the 8 piece dash/door/console kit and $65.00 for the shiftknob all in birchwood from www.eurobuyers.com.

If you want the sports steering wheel insert, PN 32-30-6-760-155, is $190.00 retail (if you are a BMWCCA member is $142.00 at any BMW parts store that offers members' discount). Remember, this steering wheel insert is for Europe/Canada sport steering wheels. Although it fits US aport steering wheels there is a big gap in the bottom spoke between the 'fork'. Somewhere in this site there is a posting of how to make a piece to hide the empty space...

Good luck


----------



## JeffreySB (Oct 9, 2002)

Hi Technic,

Thank you for your information. The picture looks awesome! :thumbup: 

Eurobuyer here I come.


----------



## DN325CI (Oct 5, 2002)

Is it Eurobuyer or Eurobuyers? Is this Steve Diamond's effort?

Thanks!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Yep, it's Steve.

www.eurobuyers.com

Great buy from a great guy!


----------



## JeffreySB (Oct 9, 2002)

Oops, it is Eurobuyers. :banghead:


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

Are you sure about that $65 for the shift knob...?
I've checked into Steve Diamond's Birchwood trim
kits for the coupe and there's no mention of the shift knob on the order form... I'm also wondering why the coupe kit is $800 as opposed to 
$400 for the sedan... :dunno:


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

I PM'd Steve Diamond asking him the question above and he sent me email replying that the basic
Birchwood kit DOES NOT include neither the shift knob nor the lower portion of the sport steering wheel, although he can get them ( current price unkown ). He also mentioned that the price of the 
kit for the coupes has risen to $950 from $800
because the $ has dropped 20% to the Euro...
He seems to have plans to update that info on his 
web site soon...


----------

